

Ask HN: how productive and resource are you? - kunqiana

I just wanted to ask HN the ways you manage your time and get work done. Work you do, such as programming projects, your startup and etc. Personally, I have been very unsatisfied with my productivity lately because I have set myself high goals and am struggling to complete them. Right now I am feeling a little discourage and need some advice from you guys. It would be great if you could share your stories on resourcefulness.
======
csbartus
You should focus on your I/O ratio, the balance between getting input
(learning) and producing output (creating new knowledge).

I've found when there is no balance there is no productivity: if you read too
much without writing you'll get frustrated by not producing anything; when
just writing code without reading you'll realize your work was not fully
productive, in the meantime some nice technologies were published which would
make you far more productive if were used.

------
vaksel
divide your goals into smaller sub-goals, that way it'll be easier to manage
and finish them, don't bite off more than you can chew

